# Babies attacked need some help



## growinupinfl (Jul 30, 2011)

I originally posted this in Everything Cockatiel then another member two is not a two minute newbie to the site recommended me posting here.. Hopefully there is someone with some advice..

I would love a little guidance on what I need to do with these little guys that we have had to take from their parents. My step daughter, (BrooklynnWiero who is on here) went in their to clean the nest box and give fresh food two of the three had damage, the third and youngest is a little bruised. It looks like the eldest had a little bit of it's beak ripped off from the face and is bruised everywhere.. The other one has a little less beak damage and bruising.. the youngest is ok. Is there any reason this would happen. Especially the age issue? 

I used some medical super glue to help reattach the beak to help keep the beak from getting all that messy formula in the wound, after a Qtip cleaning with warm water and a dab of peroxide. Is there anything else I can do? The one who got the worst of it, does have some extensive bruising.. But no bruising on the undercarriage side. Which leads me to believe there was no internal injury, but should I be concerned at all with just the level of bruising. I know it could tax the liver to process so much.





















We had not been seeing any aggression issues till today. The parents are somewhat mean by their nature. The will scream bite and attack the previous owner basically put them in a back room fed them everyother day and left them otherwise on their own. I believe they came from a pet store. 

We are making the emergency handfeeding formula to get us through the weekend till I can get to the store on Monday. We currently have them up against our bodies for warmth. The poor oldest one with the most damage was screaming forever till he finaly crawled into the loose folds of my tank top and passed out. He slept that way for a long time! He had a pretty rough day! Is there anything we should watch for pain wise? 











I have hand raised a few wild pigeons before, but I have questions... 

If I cannot hold them should I put them in an icubator? (I have one to support my chicken hatching habit)

What temp should the incubator be maintained at?

How often should they be fed, every two hours? 

Do I just feed them till their crop is full, and do baby cocketiels always act hungry when their eyes are open?

Would you do anything different for feeding a baby with facial damage like these two have recieved? 


Is there anything I should do for the parents? Beside try to keep from culling them, made for a nasty Saturday morning!


Brooklynn and I are awaiting some help being she has the two youngest her hands are a bit to busy to type! 

Thanks for the help,


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor babies. Give srtiels a call she is really knowledgeable, she can help you out.


----------



## RookieBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I am new to cockatiels, and don't yet have one, so I really don't know what sort of advice I'd be able to give.. none really at all.. 

But I really hope this issue gets resolved! I know, personally, I would be so heart broken to see this happen to my parrotlet (Lola), but luckily I only have one bird.. phew.

Poor little fellas =[


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do call srtiels. She is an expert and can help you better than anyone else here.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

poor babies  i hope everything goes ok for them!


----------



## BrooklynnWeiro (Jul 13, 2011)

The babies are currently doing fine and the youngest is a pig when it comes to feedings. the older two dont beg for food like the youngest.they just sit there, but they were also injured more then the youngest. they just huddle up and go to sleep. the second oldest has a bruised leg that looks broken, its not putting any weight on it and its very swollen. the parents are currently in my room and i took away the nest box. the babies are in a brooder away from the parents to help keep their stress low. i feed them the same fruit and vegetables and cooked oat meal that i fed the parents with when they still had them, its just pureed and thinned w/ water and thats thier formula. the oldest is still bruised pretty badly and its beak is healing well. the other kids in my family are also helping me and my step mom (Growinupinfl on here) take care of them and they seem to like the attention. so we're all hoping that no permanent damage has happened so any other help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm glad that babies are doing fairly well. The broken leg needs to be treated and the way to do it right is to see an avian vet. The vet might even be willing to see all the babies for the same price if you ask in advance.

A commercial hand feeding formula would be a lot better for the babies. Almost all pet stores have Kaytee Exact and there are other brands too like Zupreem and Lafeber. The chicks need all the nutritional support they can get to help them recover from these injuries.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

awww poor babies!! i hope they all pull through.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So glad they are ok


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

that's great news that they are doing ok. I hope they continue to get better.


----------



## BrooklynnWeiro (Jul 13, 2011)

the babies got checked out by a vet today and he said that they all seem healthy and he said that the one with the "broken" leg, isnt broken its just severely bruised and really swollen . we also got the formula and more cockatiel feed for the parents so they are all fine. for now...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That's great news! I was worried about a broken leg in a fast-growing baby, that could have caused a lot of problems. It's wonderful that it isn't broken after all.


----------



## BrooklynnWeiro (Jul 13, 2011)

well the Dr couldnt really tell but he said "I think its not broken or dislocated." im just keeping an eye on it just in case.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

So happy to here the babies are doing better. Your doing a great job!


----------



## BrooklynnWeiro (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks i dont feel like im doing a good job but thanks for the encouragement


----------

